# what do you do with your shoelaces?



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

double knot them? tuck them in? velcro shoes? what do you do with your shoelaces so they don't get caught in the chain?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Double knot to shorten the bows.... Or ust tuck em in,..


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

Double Knot and tuck - 5-10's


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wear skate shoes and I stuff em in the laces toward the toes of my shoes. works good.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I clip in. What are laces?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

nmfly said:


> Double Knot and tuck - 5-10's


This.

Well, not the 5.10s part, my "serious" MTB shoes have velcro and buckles. But for the bike I ride in shoes with laces.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

I have a pair of Scott trail shoes that has a Velcro strap that cinches down the laces after you tie them. I always wondered what to do with the laces before I found these!


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

5.10s have an elastic loop that I can tuck them into.


----------



## FromBackEast (Apr 12, 2012)

When I was younger in never had an issue with them catching in the chain but some how getting wound around the pedal and crank. Tightening with crank until I could go anywhere and then fall over tied to my bike. I just knot em up till they are short


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i usually just tuck them in too. i have 5.10s that just came in the mail but no riding for a few more weeks with a separated shoulder. i'm just staring at my shoes and grips that came in the mail a few days ago


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

single-knot and tuck them in. i contemplated going with double-knots, but i definitely want them to untie themselves if they get sucked into the cranks or chainrings.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Single knot and I tuck them in under the laces that loop back and forth up the shoe (right foot only, bow and ends). I don't ever have any probs with the left foot.


----------



## Baznett (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't actually have a pair of shoes with laces so I have no trouble but i'd probs one knot and tuck them in!


----------



## Wolfhausen (Jan 31, 2012)

Look on youtube on how to do some skate shoe lacing.... keeps the shoe tight with no worries about lacing.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

nmfly said:


> Double Knot and tuck - 5-10's


But with Van's..


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Double knot and tuck them under my laced up shoelaces.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

nmfly said:


> Double Knot and tuck - 5-10's


^ +1 Sam Hill 2's:thumbsup:


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Phunny, as Im reading this thread, theres a Bontrager MTB shoe ad to the right. 

I havent had any problems w/ laces getting stuck. YET. I have a 3x9 and use old skate shoes on flats, but dont use the 44T. I have other things to buy before dedicated MTB shoes. At least thats what the old lady says. :/


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Velcro shoes FTW.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Crocs FTW :skep:

I'd buy shorter laces or trim the ones you have if you're planning to keep the shoes. Once you upgrade to shoes with velcro and rachet bindings you'll be happier.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, guys. i haven't had many issues- my laces only got caught a couple times if they became loose when tucked. i'll check out the skate shoe lacing too.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Not kidding... I rock the sandals and platforms for everything.

If it is cold out, I'll wear shoes, but that's the only reason.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Velcro and ratchet buckles on my MTB shoes. My old shoes had laces and I tucked them into an elastic loop sewn to the tongue.


----------



## renski (Apr 18, 2012)

It looks stupid but I tuck them under my laces.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

ZmyDust said:


> that has a Velcro strap that cinches down the laces after you tie them. !


x2

my friend has clipless shoes that dont even have the laces but i dont think i would like them


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

As a kid, myself and every kid in the 'hood rode BMX bikes. It took one kid's laces getting caught in the chain and making him wreck going up a ramp to show us the importance of tying those laces and tucking them in good. I've yet to get my laces caught.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Double knot on the outside of the shoe. Never had a problem so far. Tried tucking in, but it felt inconvenient.


----------



## rmcsharry (May 9, 2012)

you could try stilletos...er...

velcro/straps - you can buy cheap trainers that have those if you don't want to get bike shoes (which are more expensive)


----------



## keyjey (Nov 22, 2011)

my shoelaces have never been caught by the chain yet, but they wrapped around the crank arm TWICE!
I only noticed it when my it's already too tight xD

since then I've double knot and tucked them inside the laced shoelaces


----------



## blaker1983 (May 4, 2012)

I stuff mine in my shoes.. works fine


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

My clipless shoes are velcro only, my normal shoes have laces short enough that they can't get caught in the chain.


----------



## jsamuelson (May 14, 2012)

As a newbie to mountain bikes but a childhood rider of BMXs, I'd forgotten about the perils of long shoelaces waving around. Thankfully I recalled before it was too late, double knot and tuck!


----------



## jason_lew (May 23, 2012)

I loop them back into my upper eyelid. Super comfortable and you know for sure that they are not going to come out!


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

Double Knot and tuck here as well


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> I clip in. What are laces?


I didn't even know shoes had laces.. I clip too! :crazy:


----------



## John K. (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe getting a bash guard will also solve the problem. Or do you have to get rid of the outer chain ring to fit in a bash guard? I've never really used the outer chain ring gear when riding trails anyways, so it wouldn't be an issue for me. 

When I used to ride the cheap dept. store bikes that had the bash guard as well as all three chain rings, I never had a problem with my shoelaces getting caught. Only after upgrading to a nicer bike with the outer ring exposed did I have to worry about shoelace length. I'd probably just upgrade to velcro only mtb shoes in my current situation.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Velcro!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just ordered this nite ize KnotBone, I think it would work really well.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> I just ordered this nite ize KnotBone, I think it would work really well.


reminds me of my 5-year old's laces on some of his shoes. his always become loose though so you'll have to post if they actually keep them tight enough.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

jason_lew said:


> I loop them back into my upper eyelid. Super comfortable and you know for sure that they are not going to come out!


Those must be some long laces.. Sounds painful.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> I just ordered this nite ize KnotBone, I think it would work really well.


My clipless shoes have straps. When I did have laces, I'd just tuck them in (they were uncomfortable and that's one of the reasons I changed shoes).

On both pair of my running shoes I use the Yankz! Sure Lace System. You can pick them up cheap on-line or at local athletic shoe store. They're kind of "elastic" laces. They stay tight and don't loosen up.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

who would have thought we would have 40 responses to a shoelace question. i started this thread when i first went on the DL with a separated shoulder- i am now ready to go to hit some trails tomorrow. thanks for the info and keeping me sane over the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Red Leg (Jun 26, 2008)

Eric Z Triple tie' em, and you'll never have another problem. Red Leg


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my clipless shoes actually DO have laces. it was a compromise because i wanted a specific sole. I just keep knotting until the loops are short. i should probably tuck them. it does make me a little nervous.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

On mt 510s I just double knot 'em then run the laces down through the laced up part of the shoes. I find it uncomfortable to tuck them into the sides.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

this is awesome shoe lace website.

Ian's Shoelace Site - Hiking / Biking Lacing


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I never noticed before but I don't own any shoes with laces.


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned penny loafers.


----------



## pikkaso (Apr 20, 2018)

How do you not rip up your laces on pedals?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

If your laces are long enough to get caught on any part of your bike, the obvious answer is to cut them shorter.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

pikkaso said:


> How do you not rip up your laces on pedals?


See post #45


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Clicker1 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned penny loafers.


I had this problem with my Eastlands(no socks) and tight rolled jeans. Made the switch to penny loafers and have had no trouble, since. I have had to start triple knotting my braided leather belt to keep it out of the chain.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

BitD, italian lace, single knot and tucked in. Then laces with a velcro'ed cover. Now velcro and ratchet system. I've got Boa on my road shoes and on my next pair of mtb shoes, which will probably be a couple years. 

They are that good and they'll send you free re-lace kits for life.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

RonSonic said:


> BitD, italian lace, single knot and tucked in. Then laces with a velcro'ed cover. Now velcro and ratchet system. I've got Boa on my road shoes and on my next pair of mtb shoes, which will probably be a couple years.
> 
> They are that good and they'll send you free re-lace kits for life.


I'm surprised that flat pedal mtb shoes aren't available with Boa (or ratchet) yet because it seems like an obvious advantage, maybe too xc?


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, it looks intense or something.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Is this even an issue?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

MozFat said:


> Is this even an issue?


Yeah. I've had my laces hook around a chainring before. I always tuck mine underneath the laces near the toe now but sometimes they still work themselves loose.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

MozFat said:


> Is this even an issue?


Only if a lace gets grabbed and pulled into the chainring leaving you on the ground with your foot ensnarled into the crank.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I kinda meant is it really an issue, when most have been tucking their laces for decades


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Well in that case, no problem. 

Just really embarrassing for the guy who doesn't know.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

RonSonic said:


> Well in that case, no problem.
> 
> Just really embarrassing for the guy who doesn't know.


Sometimes I tuck my laces and look in the mirror to see how it looks.

0_o

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

MozFat said:


> I kinda meant is it really an issue, when most have been tucking their laces for decades


The clipless 5.10s have a Velcro strap to hold the laces down. Not sure why the flats don't when there is more of a chance to snag a lace on something since there pins there in addition to the chainrings.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Back in 2012 I used to tuck my laces down the front. I still do.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I personally cut them short and then tuck them


----------

